# Music for grad—suggestions?



## Turangalîla (Jan 29, 2012)

Hi everyone, I have to select a music clip (about 20 seconds) for my grad ceremony. This clip will be played as I walk out onto the stage towards the banqueting table. Everyone gets to pick their own music clip (there is time for all this because I go to a private school and there are only 20 graduates). I obviously do not want anything mainstream (ie. pop, rock, etc.), as that would be a misrepresentation of my life and music tastes. However, I am having difficulty coming up with a classical clip that would not sound completely geeky in this situation (as pretty much everyone else will play country music or hip hop or some equivalent).

I am looking for suggestions as I have absolutely no idea what to give to the tech manager...help please!


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Turangalîla (Jan 29, 2012)

^ BAHAHA...the first 40 seconds would do nicely, methinks


----------



## mtmailey (Oct 21, 2011)

Elgar march number 1 pomp & circumstance does well here but the march is like 6 minutes long.


----------



## Turangalîla (Jan 29, 2012)

Good suggestion, but Pomp and Circumstance is already being played earlier at the grad ceremony, so I wouldn't want to play it again...


----------



## MagneticGhost (Apr 7, 2013)

A great little march from RVW


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

MagneticGhost said:


> A great little march from RVW


Quite agree. Trouble is, it doesn't work until his birthday in September ("Seventeen Come Sunday"). 

RVW has some crackers. If you want a real romp try






Or for something more sedate






Enjoy the day!


----------



## MagneticGhost (Apr 7, 2013)

^^ I'm just listening to the 5 Variants of Dives and Lazarus now.
I almost posted that as well, but then I thought that you couldn't possibly cut it off after 20 seconds without destroying the fabric of the space time continuum or something....


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

MagneticGhost said:


> I'm just listening to the 5 Variants of Dives and Lazarus now.
> I almost posted that as well, but then I thought that you couldn't possibly cut it off after 20 seconds without destroying the fabric of the space time continuum or something....


It's a song, after all, so just play a verse or two!


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Good luck on a classical extract which makes sense and does not run much over 20 seconds, but....

(Actually, the _Prelude_ to Stravinsky's _The Rake's Progress_ is just about exactly the length you need.... it is that brief!





I thought too, of the _overture - Toccata_ to Monteverdi; _Orfeo_, the Toccata itself long enough without using the ritornello





...or you could just hum a little something on your way up to the stage 

BUT, I primarily dropped in to say, *"Congratulations!"*


----------



## Ramako (Apr 28, 2012)

Not Classical, and certainly not not geeky, but I would probably choose...








Another suggestion, this time from the Classical repertoire. From 1.40:


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

Largo al factotum - you da man!  A speedy one, as the intro tends to take up most of the 20 secs.


----------



## Mesa (Mar 2, 2012)

Any loose information on how you got on at such school?

This:





Or this:





Congrats, fella!


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

CarterJohnsonPiano said:


> ^ BAHAHA...the first 40 seconds would do nicely, methinks


Yeah, _Couchie_ nailed it. If asked for an ID, you can say HoJo-Tahoe.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Grand Choeur Dialogue by Eugene Gigout






Kh ♫


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)




----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

CarterJohnsonPiano said:


> Hi everyone, I have to select a music clip (about 20 seconds) for my grad ceremony. This clip will be played as I walk out onto the stage towards the banqueting table. Everyone gets to pick their own music clip (there is time for all this because I go to a private school and there are only 20 graduates). I obviously do not want anything mainstream (ie. pop, rock, etc.), as that would be a misrepresentation of my life and music tastes. However, I am having difficulty coming up with a classical clip that would not sound completely geeky in this situation (as pretty much everyone else will play country music or hip hop or some equivalent).
> 
> I am looking for suggestions as I have absolutely no idea what to give to the tech manager...help please!


The grand March from "Aida"!


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

My guarantee that you will be the most popular guy with that.


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2013)

How about Chopin's Piano Sonata No. 2, Op. 35, 3rd movement? The beginning should do nicely.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## BlazeGlory (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## BlazeGlory (Jan 16, 2013)

Forget the classics.


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

Mozart! The minuet from #41, the Jupiter symphony. You can step on the stage just as the whole thing soars. I can see it now!


----------



## Mesa (Mar 2, 2012)

Crudblud said:


>


----------

